# Eating For IBS-C



## xwatchxyouxdream (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey guys can you help me? I'm only 13 and I don't know what to do.. I have a lot of gas and I am constipated mostly... that's my problem. Does anyone have any suggestions into what kinds of food I should eat? Like, what is bad for me and what is good for me? My parents think mineral oil is bad for me and it causes gas so I stopped taking it and I still have the same gas so I don't know what is causing the gas? Is it constipation or is it the foods I am eating? I normally eat cereal and milk each weekday before school, now I always have lunchables or a sandwich with fruit for lunch at school and than rice and various meat, veggies for dinner. I've heard about oatmeal and more fibre is good but than I've heard that it differs from person to person and fibre is sometimes bad for you so I'm really confused. Please help!


----------



## Bluelake (Apr 10, 2003)

Hi There-Try to keep milk out of your diet for a couple of weeks-any dairy for that matter (butter, cheese etc..) Make sure you get enough calcium from other veggies though since you're so young! Also, I think that anything fried (even french fries!) may upset your stomach and possibly red meat. That's what bothers me! Hope it helps


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

DREAMER...You need to be able to find a diet high in soluble and insoluble fiber which also minimizes your gas.This has to be approached systematically, starting with evaluating waht you eat NOW via a food intake log, should be reviewed by a dietician who works with oligoantigenic (non-allergic, non-inotlerant diet construction) and then a diet constructed where you fiond out which whole fruits, for example, are well tolerated so you can eat at least (4) of them a day...apple, pear,peach stuff like that.This book can help you understand how to keep a fppd log and evaluate your dietary intake...but it would be best to get a referral to a dietician for help. This can be done for you but it needs to be done by someone who actually knows how to approach it systematically.IBS: A DOCTORS PLAN FOR CHRONIC DIGESTIVE TROUBLESBy Gerard Guillory, M.D.; Vanessa Ameen, M.D.; Paul Donovan, M.D.; Jack Martin, Ph.D. http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/088...3369143-6824157 Until then, keep in mind that using some mineral oil occasionally to help relive constipation is generally benign...it won't hurt you and in and of itself does not "make gas"...it jjust lubricates everything. Your parents are correct in being concerned that you not become dependent on laxatives as that get you into a viscious cycle.MNL


----------



## MelissaAnn83 (Sep 8, 2003)

hay I don't know if I'll be mch help. I recently found out I have IBS and while I'm still trying to narrow down what makes me bloated and cramping I do know this... stay away from realy greasy foods and junk food. ex- my vice chesse fries from the diner, and chocolate. I heard that peppermint is suppost to help bloating and gas.. it could just be an old wives tail though I would research it further if thats somethign that sounds like it would help. I hope you feel better.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

You can put rice milk on your cereal instead of dairy milk. I think it tastes way better. Also apples and pears contain sorbitol, which is notorious for causing gas. Stay away from dairy for at least 2 weeks, maybe a month, and see if that helps. It takes a while for all the bad food to pass out of your system.In order to avoid dairy you'll have to check the ingredient labels of all packaged foods, because many contain dairy fractions like "sour cream solids", whey, casien, etc.







Oatmeal is good for fiber, I eat oatmeal bread every day and that keeps me from getting C.


----------



## John F (Aug 28, 2003)

I cut out milk from my diet about two weeks ago after reading about problems on this site. I have been pretty much symptom free since then. I got some soya milk this weekend and had regular cereal with soya milk two days in a row with no D. It's working so far...


----------



## percy (Feb 10, 2003)

It really makes me sad to know at 13 you are already suffering from IBS-C. You should focus mainly on soluble fiber foods. Such as rice, banana, potatoes, carrots, oatmeal. You can eat apples and pear but peeled much safer. Also try to eat a very little red meat, focus more of fish and chicken. Stay away from greasy food. I assume at the age of 13 you are active if not you should get out and play sports. Get your body moving. Look at this site www....com/diet/fiber1.asp. It gives advice on how to eat. Also if you look go up top and under ask the nutriionist you will find lots of sites that help you read about soluble fibre. Soluble fibre is the best fibre for ibs-constipated. Good luck kiddo


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

Soy contains estrogen (or phyto-estrogen, whatever, same effect) and probably isn't good for men or children.Funny how this was well publicized in the late 1990's and now no one seems to know about it. This is why soy is marketed to women, to help them with menopause, at least in theory.I wouldn't give high-protein soy foods to children - I saw something on the soy allergy site about they were looking in to whether it causes hormonal problems in them, but I don't know how it turned out.


----------



## Julia37 (May 9, 2001)

P.S. - WatchMe, if you don't like sports, dance or ride a bike. Dancing is great fun, especially partner dances like swing and salsa.


----------

